
Richard Stallman Resigns from MIT over Epstein Comments - b5
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/17/20870050/richard-stallman-resigns-mit-free-software-foundation-epstein
======
mtmail
approaching 1000 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583)

